# wild javaleenas



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

me and pitt went west today to take pictures of some coot at timpsie springs; gesse what; we get followed by a state *** who think he is fish and game!!!!! he ask what we doing and i told him and then i told him he should not try and do the game wardens job and mind his own buseness; screw that *** and every other ***. i ain,t the smartest guy and i no we need cops but ain,t there some one that not following the law this do gooder could spend his time with instead of me and pitt; that guy make me mad :twisted:


edited by moderator


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

your dumb!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

M Gayler said:


> your dumb!


+1


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Er... um... what?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I seriously need to pull my decoder ring out for this one


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

M Gayler said:


> your dumb!


Wish I could say more but I had to keep it to where he Klark and pit could understand...


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Klark,
I don't understand the title of this 'Wild Javaleenas', but the policeman has a job, and how does he know you aren't some sort of wierdo out trying to dump a dead body or poach a record buck? Out where you were is not a popular spot to be on a windy January day. Besides, he was missing the big game and drinking is suds at home. He had to do something. I think he was doing a great job and it's very good you were on your mission to take a few pictures and see some wildlife.
Don't put down our police for doing their job.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

you guys can call names but you and GAYlor ain,t smart enough to know we have constitutionel rights! and cause you see someone on a wma that ain,t a state cops job nor is it probable cause to get harrassed ladies; them guys have rules they supposed to follow and trie having some ethnics too; :twisted:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

:lol: if you look anything near like you type, I don't blame the cop for checking you out! :lol: 

You might want to brush up on what and what not jurisdiction a state cop has, if I’m not mistaken they can enforce pretty much every law out there but the municipal or county laws/codes, in other words if it’s a state law, they can enforce it. Game laws are state laws last time I checked. 

If you wasn't doing anything wrong you would have no reason to be butthurt over it, so why or what were you and Pitt really doing out there?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

we were getting coot pictures sir; we have rights; why is it not ok for them to interrogate guys that look like chi moes from the south or guys from middle east just cause they are of that decent; i know u guys would,nt like it if they pulled yer wife over cause they saw her walking around; all fun and games till it hit home ladies! :twisted:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Mojo1 said:


> if you look anything near like you type, I don't blame the cop for checking you out!


 -_O-


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

that reel funny coming from a arkanses guy that fat , bald and has a space in his front two teeth and has a telephone pole for a family tree; :twisted:


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am not sure why you are so mad, is it because you feel as though maybe he singled you from every one else that was driving that dirt road? Didn't duck season just end? Yeah I know you were out to "shoot" some pictures of the oh so elusive coot but with the season just at an end the state uses law enforcement out side of the DWR to help enforce things, we only have so many fish and game cops to go round. But I am truly sorry your experience was so emotionally scaring.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Your right we ain,t smart enough to know about constitutionel rights or ethnics. LOLOLOL!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

State troopers are just that "STATE" troopers. They can and do go anywhere in the state and have authority to ask anyone what they are doing in an area. He was doing his job! Would love to see you speak like that to a Louisiana State Trooper...you would be in the local jail after a short trip to the ER !


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow I can't believe I just wasted my time even read this.... FYI the cop was in his rights to do what he thought he need to do..

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Not to distract from Klark's thread but you're continual reference to ladies...well...per Mr. Webster the noun Lady and/or _pl_ Ladies is someone of high social position, respected, has cultivation, highly intellectual through education, and head of household...so thank you for the continual compliment and I'm sure others apprectiate your continual 'ladies' compliment also...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

cops ain,t what they used to bee; seems like the ones under 40 is bunch of egomaniacs; never said he can,t stop a guy but at what level does it come harrasment; they just like everyother walks of life, there is alot of bad ones too; if u don,t think so u probally believe enything! this ain,t a post to get all fired up but don,t think it is right for cops to screw with people when they bored instead of keep doing what they primary job is; did,nt think any of you guys would agree there is bad cops out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!;


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Let's hope that Klark was smart enough to know his constitutional rights and took full advantage of them:

You do not have to talk to any police officer. Because you were driving you would have to show him your drivers license and proof of insurance but that is all. You do not have to explain yourself to any law enforcement officer. If the officer asks what you are doing politely state that you appreciate the officer and his job but that you do not answer questions from law enforcement. They will most likely try some scare tactics on you at this point so be prepared and repeat the sentence above--be super polite. If he continues to harass you stay strong and do not say anything--do not be baited into talking, law enforcement officers are trained at getting folks to talk. Talking does nothing for you--it does not help you. Next you politely ask the officer if you are being detained. If he says yes then you politely tell him you will not answer any questions without an attorney present--from there on out you are constitutionally protected. If they answer that you are not being detained then you simply grab your stuff and leave. This sounds a whole lot easier than it is in reality. Police officers can be intimidating and people generally talk when they are nervous/scared.

If you want to see how not talking can help simply watch any episode of the show 'cops' and apply what I stated above. Remember that if law enforcement have enough evidence to issue you a ticket or arrest you they are going to do it regardless of what you say--talking will not help you--only hurt--so why do it!

Here are a couple videos to help you in dealing with law enforcement











These videos are somewhat long because they deal with a complex subject. If you watch them and follow their guidance it will make you a better citizen


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info Airborne. 

We definitely do need cops. Unfortunately, there will always be dirty cops. However, I think most of them are just trying to do their best at a very hard job. It's too bad this guy was following you instead of catching some speeders or something like that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

these last two post is the other side to what most have said; i agree with them but i also said right from start we need cops but just wish there was,nt as meny egos ; also i had been checked by fish and game lots of times for lisense and plugs and never had one be a jerk to me and pitt;


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Well klark if you would keep your mouth shut. Then you won't have problems with them. You gave them attitude your going to get one back from them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

maybe we shood call the cops on you when you ride your junkie boat threw other guys decoys and see if you keep your pie hole shut;


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Klark said:


> maybe we shood call the cops on you when you ride your junkie boat threw other guys decoys and see if you keep your pie hole shut;


That funny right there. Whe I do decided to drive my boat through decoy spread I will make sure it your spread ok. As I do that I will be laughing the hole time.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Klark...... watch your rights and dont volunteer yourself for a body cavity search ! :shock: :lol:  At least not again!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Klark said:


> that reel funny coming from a arkanses guy that fat , bald and has a space in his front two teeth and has a telephone pole for a family tree; :twisted:


you forgot to mention my feet, I have a foot big as Dixie just waiting to get crammed right where the sun don;t shine, nervous yet, you ought be. :twisted:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Is this going anywhere useful? If not, then lets just move along folks. Nothing to see.


----------



## chunick (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh my how my head hurts.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

guner said:


> Klark...... watch your rights and dont volunteer yourself for a body cavity search ! :shock: :lol: At least not again!!


 -_O- -_O-


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Klark said:
> 
> 
> > maybe we shood call the cops on you when you ride your junkie boat threw other guys decoys and see if you keep your pie hole shut;
> ...


 :lol: his spread shouldnt be too hard to recognize. hes going to be the only on sitting on turpin dike with 50+ coot decoys thrown out in the main channel. pretty sure everyone is gonna run through it o-||

speaking of which! klark, are you the guy that asked me to retrieve all your coots with my boat last year on the opener? because you didnt have any waders on and your dog couldnt swim?


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

HUHH, WOW kinda confusing KLARK. I think all Fish and Game, and Cops when out in areas like that should all have the mind set Guilty tell proving incident... And I also agree if you wasn't doing anything wrong why so BUTTHURT.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

cause i have constetutional rights; guilty tell inocent is an dangerous prescident;


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Klark, 
Cops are all good guys, they never harass anyone without probable cause and they certainly always look out for our best interests. I'm glad I can say they have never pulled me over for riding a 4 wheeler on a back road, or pulled me over for going too slow on a road, or pulled me over to tell me I can't hunt on public land, or show up where I am hunting and tell me it's private property and to leave so their cop buddies down the road can get some geese before I cut em' all off. Nope I have never had a problem with these guys, they are my friends. Never had one follow me from a gas station all the way out to where I hunt just so they could ask me if I know the local F&G cop and if he gave me permission to hunt public land, nope that didn't happen yesterday. I am thankful these guys go over and beyond and do such an outstanding do-gooder job!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Hanging out at Timpie huh? Somehow I knew you were from Tooele county....that's where all the good coots are!


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

I know theirs not a whole lot that makes CENTS here, chasing coots and make ya get that way.. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

magna not in tooele countie;


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

My mistake Klark, Magna makes even more sense than Tooele. Magna is some of the best coot hunting in Utah by the way, last time I drove by the settlement ponds you could have walked from one end to the other on coot's backs and not gotten your feet wet.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> last time I drove by the settlement ponds you could have walked from one end to the other on coot's backs and not gotten your feet wet.


Well maybe a coordinated person could, think I read somewhere that grammar and coordination was linked, Klark probably would fall in if he tried that. -_O-


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

don,t you try it either mojo cause guys who got a messed up set of 21st chromozones don,t got good coordenation either;


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Klark said:


> don,t you try it either mojo cause guys who got a messed up set of 21st chromozones don,t got good coordenation either;


I would never be stupid enough to try it in the first place, not so sure about you!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

OK . I haven't locked anything for awhile. This has gone far enough.


----------

